# When a police Stang aint a police Stang



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I purchased this 90 LK Stang kit and was a little disappointed that you could only build it as a police car or completely stock. I quickly rounded up some slicks and mag wheels from my new "HUGE" garage diorama, and made a cowl hood for it. It is well under-way now... It is really the same kit as the 90 LX Drag Stang. Both great kits...*


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks Great


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Love the detailing


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very cool, I like the modifications! I actually _*like*_ the LX as a police cruiser, you ever think of building a black and white one of these?


----------

